# Molting bald spot



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello! After reading up on both the molting FAQ and the miserable molting thread I wanted to be certain that this was because of my budgies molting. He's at least around six months old.

I saw a tiny bald spot on his head this morning and realized he'd started molting because of his pin feathers. When I came home to work I noticed the spot had gotten bigger and was curious about the colour as well as seeing him scratch his head with concern he was irritating it. As a first time budgie owner and being naturally anxious, I wanted to be sure on whether this was more natural than I thought. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, your poor little fellow is experiencing a "Miserable Molt"

Please be sure to feed him egg food with quinoa and flax seed as recommended in the thread as well as offering him baths on a regular basis to help alleviate the itching.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

You will also want to ensure your budgie has a nutritious diet at all times. 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

Often a budgie that is susceptible to miserable molts has a compromised immune system. 
I would recommend using ACV in his water as indicated in this thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> Please be sure to feed him egg food with quinoa and flax seed as recommended in the thread as well as offering him baths on a regular basis to help alleviate the itching.


Thank you! I'm currently preparing a boiled egg and was wondering if the quinoa was simply seeds or if it can be cooked?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Sou said:



Thank you! I'm currently preparing a boiled egg and was wondering if the quinoa was simply seeds or if it can be cooked?

Click to expand...

Quinoa should always be very thoroughly rinsed and then cooked before giving it to a budgie. 
If you don't have quinoa, you can leave it out or substitute cooked brown rice. *


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww poor sweet budgie.those pesky molts can wreak havoc sometimes.hopefully its molt will pass soon and your budgie back to its sweet self.sending comforting prayers for your budgie.blessings always


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Poor little guy  
He looks miserable! I hope he's done molting soon!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope he gets through his moult soon, poor little guy. Let us know how he likes the new foods! :fingerx:


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for this thread!!! My budgies recently started molting in the exact same way except they are very cheerful... I kind of meant the feather loss. I knew pretty much for sure that its a molt, but this is very reassuring and helpful! Thanks Faerybee as well.


----------

